# Laptop battery problems

## bawig1

Hi guys,

I'm having some problems with my battery. I have been following the power management documentation here;

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/power-management-guide.xml

When I run;

```

/etc/init.d/laptop_mode start

```

and

```

cat /proc/sys/vm/laptop_mode

```

it shows 0 which according to the documentation means the service is not running. I have set up my kernel as per the instructions. I am also using a brand new battery. the laptop is plugged into AC power and has been charging all day, however the KDE plasma battery monitor only shows a level of 78%. Is there something I am doing wrong? Is there something I have missed in regards to power management?

thanks'

bawig1.

----------

## s_bernstein

Depends on your laptop. Some of them, like the IBM/Lenovo do not charge their battery to 100% capacity by default because that will kill your battery faster. They only charge up to 80%. If you want full capacity, you have to manually - probably per hotkey - start a full load.

----------

## sipingal

Here is a thread introducing how to prolong laptop battery life. Haven't tested yet. Just FYI. http://www.knowledgesutra.com/discuss/tsffif-pro-laptop-battery-life-tips-tricks.om

----------

## bawig1

 *s_bernstein wrote:*   

> Depends on your laptop. Some of them, like the IBM/Lenovo do not charge their battery to 100% capacity by default because that will kill your battery faster. They only charge up to 80%. If you want full capacity, you have to manually - probably per hotkey - start a full load.

 

My laptop is a lenovo G560 which would probably explain why it only charges to 78% - 79%. This may sound like a stupid question but how do I start a full load?

----------

## s_bernstein

I have no idea. Maybe a look at the lenovo user guide or support page could help. Or there might be a bios setting. Or you might be able to use tp_smapi or a similar package to change behavior.

----------

